# Dodo Juice SN Glass Sealant test video



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I have recent gave this a try after Dom recommended it to me. With the weather in Scotland not being the best only within the last week i got to use it. Very easy application if you follow the instructions (at first i didnt and found it hard work), but I used a makeup pad to apply, then as per the instruction as it started to thin out, go back over the worked area as a "dry" application then buff it off (used a blue MF which i got with my DJ SN Metal polish). Really simple and quick to apply. There has not been much rain since applying it until today so perfect oppertunity to get a video 






I know there are the likes of G-techniq and Nanolex and not sure about the ease of use, but this was very simple and as you can see its effective as well


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

looks good, i might have to try some


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It does look very good,how long will it last before it wants reapplying, or does it depend on how much rain we have?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Dodo have claimed upto 12 months, so really im putting it to the test, and considering im in Scotland and even now getting weather like this :






and the mileage i do, im sure it will be put under a lot of test........but have been advised that use of wipers when its dry will have an impact due to abbrasion.....


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Carlack's glass sealant is the best I have found so far, but it isn't rated to last a year. More like 4-6 months, but it's a 5 minute job to apply so does it matter a lot?

The Dodo looks very similar in the video, but it's worth noting that that windscreen is going to get a lot more airflow assisting the product than a TT will. In my experience the bottom portion of the TT's screen accumulates very fine droplets as that part seems to be somewhat shielded by the bonnet and the airflow coming off it.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

where can i buy?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, there are a few Dodo Juice retailers out there, www.i4detailing.co.uk im sure they do it.

I used to supply products but its became a little too complicated


----------

